# TAXI DRIVERS GET TIPPED



## Sita (Oct 16, 2016)

These outrageous taxi prices yet they still get tipped. Why don't people tip their uber drivers? Especially when your ride was only $5!!!! I feel as of these passsengers don't have any respect for uber drivers!! We are not your b!tches! People are so inconsiderate and cheap!


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

true dat...I would be happy with $2 tip.....No tips and the lack of surges is why I hardly drive anymore


----------



## Sita (Oct 16, 2016)

Exactly what I say, if everyone would tip $2 it would be great! Even for gas! Especially if I'm the only über driver in your areA! I'm driving 12-15min to get you and you're only going 4miles down and I don't even get a thank you for coming to get me!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I thought tips were included..... also if you want tipped 80-90% of the rides you give.....drive a taxi....I do


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

It's all psychological. People who spend less on something automatically feel it's worth less but if they over spend on something they feel it's of better quality.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Sita said:


> These outrageous taxi prices yet they still get tipped. Why don't people tip their uber drivers? Especially when your ride was only $5!!!! I feel as of these passsengers don't have any respect for uber drivers!! We are not your b!tches! People are so inconsiderate and cheap!


There's this false belief that the Taxi drivers only get the tips plus the tip minimum wage per hour. (for Florida for example, it would theoretically be $5.03 per hour plus tips)

Because people have been hard coded and programmed to believe it, they view taking a taxi like having a waitress at a restaurant, tipping is just the way it is... With uber however they view it as walking up to the counter at burger king, no tip needed.

In reality...
I'm only paying the cab company about 1/3 of the meter or less and i'm keeping 75% of the meter or more, with another 1/10 of the meter going to gas/tolls. ($216 in a night on the meter, gives me about $240-250 in total revenue, 33% going to the cab company)
On monday for instance out of $275 on the meter, $330 total I paid the cab company $72, $15 in gas and tolls and kept over $200.
So for monday the cab company only got 21% of my meter.
It's the cab companies car.

The reality is...

Cab drivers have and always will make more money than the IRS or anyone ever thought they did. Cheating on taxes is entirely too easy when you are dealing with as much cash as we are. Monday night i could have made $30+ in cash tips disappear without a second thought. Or even written up a $20 fare or 2 as failure to pay/runner. I have had as much as $300 completely off the meter in a single day, in cash.

Uber drivers on the other hand make Far less then people believe they do... because A.. uber deceptive about the drivers expenses... and B, you have no idea what your car is even costing you per mile until you sell the car and can total everything up.

You have unfortunately picked the wrong gig. 
Uber is simply the a terrible decision, this tipping issue is just one of the MANY reasons that it's a terrible job. In Orlando the difference is so bad that the tip ALONE in a taxi can EXCEED the entire uberX payout especially on a relatively short trip.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Sita said:


> These outrageous taxi prices yet they still get tipped. Why don't people tip their uber drivers? Especially when your ride was only $5!!!! I feel as of these passsengers don't have any respect for uber drivers!! We are not your b!tches! People are so inconsiderate and cheap!


Taxi drivers get very belligerent about it when you don't tip. The one and only time that I took a taxi was from the Florida Fairgrounds to my home. The guy was weaving in and out of traffic on I-4 and I-275, spoke very little to me (and very little English at that), said some rather derogatory things about a lady walking across at a cross walk, and then finally turned the radio up at an insane level because he did not want me to give him any directions in St. Pete, when he clearly didn't know where he was going because his "territory" was Tampa.

After $61 of that and no tip, he got nasty and proceeded to call the police. He illegally detained me and once the police arrived, his English got a lot better. The St. Pete police officer just rolled her eyes and stated that I did NOT have to tip him. He was so furious over this. I finally asked if I had to stay and officer said "No". Thank goodness, I live in a large apartment complex and my apartment door does not face the road, so he had no idea which apartment I lived in.

Editted to add: If none of the stuff occurred, the taxi driver would have got tipped, just like I try to tip the people that drive for Uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

More than likely if he hadn't been such a cotton-headed ninny-muggins, your experience would have been a lot better.... 

Like you said you probably would have tipped him if he wasn't such a .... "insert profanity here"


There are wrong ways and right ways to handle these situations... what the BLEEP BLEEP did was the wrong way all around.

Some drivers can be total pricks about tips. These people... well... They exist.

These people are the reason that you don't tip... IT's ok to not to tip people like this.




Whenever I don't get a tip...

Well let me just say that I have programmed myself to say "Have a great day!" and force a smile every time i want to say... "YEah well ..___ you you ____ing Cheap____ go ___ yourself."

And not letting someone out of the car can vary from unlawful detainment to kidnapping.


I guess i just learned how to do this job with Disney breathing down my back...


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Great self censoring, Mears. Good service gets tipped, at least at 15%. Great service is at 20%. Uber drivers get more, for the simple fact, I know what they are paid. I normally tip 25% to offset the fee they are charged from Uber. I had a newbie state to me "You are a driver too.... you know you don't have to tip". I laughed and let him know he would grow out of that habit real quickly.


----------



## UberJoe427 (Aug 30, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Great self censoring, Mears. Good service gets tipped, at least at 15%. Great service is at 20%. Uber drivers get more, for the simple fact, I know what they are paid. I normally tip 25% to offset the fee they are charged from Uber. I had a newbie state to me "You are a driver too.... you know you don't have to tip". I laughed and let him know he would grow out of that habit real quickly.


I will never utter the words ( NO TIP REQUIRED ).


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Sita said:


> These outrageous taxi prices yet they still get tipped. Why don't people tip their uber drivers? Especially when your ride was only $5!!!! I feel as of these passsengers don't have any respect for uber drivers!! We are not your b!tches! People are so inconsiderate and cheap!


The Uber website emphasizes the convenience of Uber, how tipping isn't necessary, how its cashless and when the passenger gets to their destination all they have to do is hop out.

I'm sure that those passengers respect you, and many aren't really cheap. They just saw the Uber literature and have figured that tipping is a major faux pas on Uber.


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

Blame Uber, not the riders; they've made sure to drill the selling point that tips ~ARE INCLUDED IN THE PRICE~ as a way to draw people in. Most riders think that drivers cannot accept tips at all, or they could get in trouble.

It's a broken system.


----------



## DogPound (Oct 10, 2016)

I drive for a car service as well as uber. Uber I have never received a tip for the car service 9/10 I get tipped $2-5 on every local run which is minimum $8 fare. More expensive runs ill get $5-10 each. Uber pax are cheap hence why they use a cheap service like uber.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

HansGr.Uber said:


> Blame Uber, not the riders; they've made sure to drill the selling point that tips ~ARE INCLUDED IN THE PRICE~ as a way to draw people in. Most riders think that drivers cannot accept tips at all, or they could get in trouble.
> 
> It's a broken system.


The only thing that Uber could really do at this point in time would be if they discontinued the "Uber" name and brand and came up with something else.

The problem with that would be that Uber has spent so much on the Uber name which is associated with high tech and ultra-low-cost transport, that would be hard to do.


----------



## Janice Record (Oct 29, 2016)

Sita said:


> These outrageous taxi prices yet they still get tipped. Why don't people tip their uber drivers? Especially when your ride was only $5!!!! I feel as of these passsengers don't have any respect for uber drivers!! We are not your b!tches! People are so inconsiderate and cheap!


----------



## Janice Record (Oct 29, 2016)

I totally agree. Bartenders. Waitress, hairdressers. Cab drivers everyone gets tips gor their service. Amazed people dont tip uber drivers


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The only thing that Uber could really do at this point in time would be if they discontinued the "Uber" name and brand and came up with something else.
> 
> The problem with that would be that Uber has spent so much on the Uber name which is associated with high tech and ultra-low-cost transport, that would be hard to do.


 There is absolutely no way that is happening. 
The branding behind Uber is so well done and, obviously, not cheap. 
They're not getting rid of it so that their underpaid drivers can get more tips.

Something does need to be done, however. I don't blame riders at all for the lack of tips; I blame the company that discourages it.


----------



## Janice Record (Oct 29, 2016)

HansGr.Uber said:


> There is absolutely no way that is happening.
> The branding behind Uber is so well done and, obviously, not cheap.
> They're not getting rid of it so that their underpaid drivers can get more tips.
> 
> Something does need to be done, however. I don't blame riders at all for the lack of tips; I blame the company that discourages it.


Then eberyone should drive for 
lyft where they care about their drivers


----------



## Janice Record (Oct 29, 2016)

Well said


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Janice Record said:


> Then eberyone should drive for
> lyft where they care about their drivers


The pitfall of that idea is that most of the passengers are using the Uber app, only a minority are using the Lyft.


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

A month ago I bought the sign and placed it in the car. I had made a little research and best thing that happen to other drivers was getting 5 stars more. So my expectations were not high. A month later from getting no tips, I have earned this month around $30. And the 5 stars have increased as I had suspected. I think that this could be an option .


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Sita said:


> These outrageous taxi prices yet they still get tipped. Why don't people tip their uber drivers? Especially when your ride was only $5!!!! I feel as of these passsengers don't have any respect for uber drivers!! We are not your b!tches! People are so inconsiderate and cheap!


You ARE Ubers *****. You drive at break even rates, yet brag how cheap Uber is and how expensive cabs are. What is your problem with a driver earning a living?

$1.40 a mile. That's the difference between Uber (in Portland) and a cab. By the time Uber gets done piling on the extras (safe ride, $6 "flag drop" and/or surge rates) Uber is about the same as a cab.

People are so inconsiderate and cheap, you say? Then you complain about cabs? The reason Uber came to be is for cheap and inconsiderate passengers. Cabs didn't serve these ass-hats fast enough, so Uber gave it a go. Now Uber is full of cherry-picking complainers. Pot, meet kettle.

If you want tips, go be a cab driver or an "exotic" dancer.


----------



## Janice Record (Oct 29, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> You ARE Ubers *****. You drive at break even rates, yet brag how cheap Uber is and how expensive cabs are. What is your problem with a driver earning a living?
> 
> $1.40 a mile. That's the difference between Uber (in Portland) and a cab. By the time Uber gets done piling on the extras (safe ride, $6 "flag drop" and/or surge rates) Uber is about the same as a cab.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> You ARE Ubers *****. You drive at break even rates, yet brag how cheap Uber is and how expensive cabs are. What is your problem with a driver earning a living?
> 
> $1.40 a mile. That's the difference between Uber (in Portland) and a cab. By the time Uber gets done piling on the extras (safe ride, $6 "flag drop" and/or surge rates) Uber is about the same as a cab.
> 
> ...


The difference in orlando is $1.64ish at highway speeds and $2.87 a mile in moderate traffic. 
.65 per mile plus 11c per minute
2.40 per mile plus 45c per minute under 20 MPH

Highway speed 60MPH
.76ish uber
2.40 taxi 
$1.64 difference

slow traffic (at 19 MPH)
.88 per mile Uber
3.75 per mile taxi
$2.87 difference

uber is 31% the cost of a taxi at highway speeds in orlando
and 23% in heavy traffic.

Grand total taxis are about 3-4 times more expensive 3 times for highway, 4 times for heavy traffic. The tips in a taxi often end up exceeding an UberX payout with no surge these days. The differences in how it's calculated make it vary between 3-4 times as much.

Cab drivers still get cheap people... just not as many as we used to... I get fewer grocery store runs than before uber came to town.


----------



## Janice Record (Oct 29, 2016)

I think since uber is making billions of dollars that they should encourage their pax to tip their drivers . It doesn't cost them anything. Drivers would be happier and even drive more. They advertise MAKE UP TO $35 per hour. More like $10-15


----------



## BeerMoneyTx (Nov 6, 2016)

Has anybody tried putting a tip jar inside your car somewhere lol


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BeerMoneyTx said:


> Has anybody tried putting a tip jar inside your car somewhere lol


For me it doesn't do a whole lot, as people either tip on credit or tell me to keep the change or ask for a specific amount of change.

I had a friend who is now working for an airport shuttle service and he says that he gets a lot of small bill stuffed in his tip jar. His 9 year old daughter made a tip jar and Bedazzled it with "Please tip my daddy" and he says that it works pretty well.

Just remember this simple points when having a tip jar.

1. people are more likely to put tips in an empty jar
2. people are more likely to steal from a full one
3. some people simply never tip at all and you have to not be a dick about it. I can't tell you the number of times that a passenger hasn't tipped me until "AFTER" i have unloaded their bags/stroller/ect from the car.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I think it is absolutely hilarious that Uber even started saying tips aren't necessary......this way they rake in most of the cheap people....then Uber drivers always say "we are much better than taxis".......or "we aren't taxis"....yet they want or expect tips but fail to realize that Uber drivers are unlicensed unregulated ********** cabs in the eyes of taxi laws if you are dead set on receiving tips become a real taxi cab driver


----------



## BeerMoneyTx (Nov 6, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> I think it is absolutely hilarious that Uber even started saying tips aren't necessary......this way they rake in most of the cheap people....then Uber drivers always say "we are much better than taxis".......or "we aren't taxis"....yet they want or expect tips but fail to realize that Uber drivers are unlicensed unregulated illegal taxi cabs in the eyes of taxi laws if you are dead set on receiving tips become a real taxi cab driver


I have yet to get a tip from a passenger. It frustrates me like crazy as I am a bartender too and use to people tipping.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Adding a "tip option" on the app would help, but mostly with business customers.


Folks on business trips get either reimbursed for their travel expenses (including tips) or get to deduct them if they are self employed themselves.

No tip option on the app basically means that the tips are coming solely out of their own pocket- not nearly as likely.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

This chick writes this tipping complaint about 30 minutes after she posted this in the new People section: "Über noob! 2 months in & loving it!* Especially tips*"
She is sexier than Karen Stein's Getty image, for sure. These dirty molls.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Strike is only solution. Uber is a Scam, it was and it will be until drivers force Uber to put tip option on the platform.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uber ruined tipping for us. 

They built a completely new business model centered on non tipping and here we are trying to convince people to tip. It's like tipping the McDonalds counter order taker...

No one does it...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well we need to speak up. Now I do think we should get at least a buck or two for most rides. Why would Uber promote no tips?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Well we need to speak up. Now I do think we should get at least a buck or two for most rides. Why would Uber promote no tips?


To make their services that much cheaper than the alternatives without making it cheaper on uber's end.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

HansGr.Uber said:


> There is absolutely no way that is happening.
> The branding behind Uber is so well done and, obviously, not cheap.
> They're not getting rid of it so that their underpaid drivers can get more tips.
> 
> Something does need to be done, however. I don't blame riders at all for the lack of tips; I blame the company that discourages it.


Riders are still at fault, just not as bad as drivers make it seem. They're using a cashless service for convenience, but if the service is good, it's still worth a tip if you've got cash on you. I've had many people talk about having cash for babysitters or tips at the bar, but hop out without even a thought of tipping me. Uber may have discouraged it, but people used that premise as an excuse to be cheap.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Uber drivers on the other hand make Far less then people believe they do... because A.. uber deceptive about the drivers expenses... and B, you have no idea what your car is even costing you per mile until you sell the car and can total everything up.


How is Uber deceptive about our expenses? If anything it's the drivers who are deceptive.

Yes, we can know what our lost equity is because we have KBB and other sites that can give you year beginning and ending real world sale prices for your vehicle and region. Not to the penny, but very close.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You have unfortunately picked the wrong gig.
> Uber is simply the a terrible decision, this tipping issue is just one of the MANY reasons that it's a terrible job.


Just stop already. While the disgruntled and poor drivers may be vocal, I make very good money Ubering as do many drivers.

There is _nothing _terrible about Ubering if you are making wise business decisions.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> How is Uber deceptive about our expenses? If anything it's the drivers who are deceptive.
> 
> Yes, we can know what our lost equity is because we have KBB and other sites that can give you year beginning and ending real world sale prices for your vehicle and region. Not to the penny, but very close.
> 
> ...


Well... I'm going to say that your point is partially true, depending on what market your in.

The Orlando rates are 60% as much per minute as you get and a mere 54% as much per mile as your getting.

https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living/comparison/orlando/st-louis

5% lower cost of living, and almost double the uber rates.

Enjoy your sky high rates while they last, the only thing consistent about uber rates is that they consistently fall year to year.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

The same pax who also use Uber, I've also taken in a taxi. And they tip in the taxi but not on Uber. I've even had some people forget at first that they were using a taxi instead of Uber and they still tipped.

It's pretty easy to consistently get 20% tips in taxi. The payment system you use can also help a lot depending on how it defaults the tipping option.

My opinion is that ultimate reason that Uber does not want tips is because it is super greedy and only wants charges that it can collect commissions on. The other excuses it gives are hogwash.

Lyft isn't too much better. They converted what used to be prime time tips (100% to driver) to prime time (pay commission on it). That's a problem because tips almost disappear during prime time.

From what I've seen Lyft also undercuts uber in price somewhat so that it takes tips on Lyft just to make up the difference. They also count your tips against various promotions. And, I still don't see anywhere near 20% consistent tipping on average with Lyft.

Now, although you don't get 1 starred in taxi driving, the feeling of not getting a tip (on non account fares) is relatively rare and feels similar.

Even many people barely scraping by in a minimum wage job would tip in a taxi ride. But people dropping $100 on a night of drinks or $200 on a concert ticket to be entertained, usually don't tip anything on a half the price Uber for the drivers with their lives in their hands.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

I agree with grams777, it is my guess too that Uber doesn't want to add an option simply because they can't collect their percentage from it. Can't think of any other legitimate reason.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Tips ensure good service in service industry jobs. Its that simple. For the record tho I always tip uber when I ride. I feel sorry for you all. Uber feels that stars ensure good service lol. Ill stick to just getting handed cash any day. BTW I drive a taxi and not only do my fares pay 3x more 90% tip and about 10% tip 20+. Id never stiff an uber driver you guys work for tips.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I work whole shifts without tips sometimes. Then I'll do a shift where $100 of my revenue is tips!
Travis is a bitter little man who didn't want a side stream of revenue coming in that he didn't have access to any of.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Enjoy your sky high rates while they last, the only thing consistent about uber rates is that they consistently fall year to year.


Yes, I am enjoying them. If Uber lowers them I will probably stop Ubering. It will depend on guarantees.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, I am enjoying them. If Uber lowers them I will probably stop Ubering. It will depend on guarantees.


the guarantees will typical last a few months then disappear.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I work whole shifts without tips sometimes. QUOTE]
> I've never worked a shift where I wasn't tipped. Good thing I'm not driving an old cab.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Fail.
Learn to work the quote feature properly.
You must be on the Short Bus team at your "real job".


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Fail.
> Learn to work the quote feature properly.
> You must be on the Short Bus team at your "real job".


Well gosh, with your help I'm sure I'll be at the top of my game any day now. If the best you can do is point out a typo that leads to a format error you must be running short of input. Good thing you've never made a typo on this forum, right? 

I usually correct my typos when I see them, but I'll leave that one because your reaction was so funny.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> the guarantees will typical last a few months then disappear.


I had work before Uber and I will again after. It is what it is.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Just added a tip cup today, and yes it does help get tips! Tip and rating signs for headrest ordered.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Sita said:


> These outrageous taxi prices yet they still get tipped. Why don't people tip their uber drivers? Especially when your ride was only $5!!!! I feel as of these passsengers don't have any respect for uber drivers!! We are not your b!tches! People are so inconsiderate and cheap!


I'll give u a tip alright!!!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok.. so this shift is going down as a really bad one as far as tips go. With no tourists in town I spent the night working the hood and I'm about $5 short of my meter grand total. 3 times today I ended up shorting myself on fares because he passenger wanted exact change back(meter is $10.80 they want all $9.20 plus a passenger who was over $10.00 short on paying their meter.

Taking cash isn't all always better than credit.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Sometimes you just have to work the hood wer the poor uber drivers live and they are just too cheap to pay you the entire meter let alone tip you


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Tip jar for Uber , and drive Lyft, you get tips thru the app.

Wèeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ecofriend66 (Jan 13, 2017)

Sita said:


> These outrageous taxi prices yet they still get tipped. Why don't people tip their uber drivers? Especially when your ride was only $5!!!! I feel as of these passsengers don't have any respect for uber drivers!! We are not your b!tches! People are so inconsiderate and cheap!


It's more Ubers fault for not offering a tipping option and from the very beginning telling Riders that tipping is it against Ubers policy... yes they lightened up on that policy since, but it's too late it's already in riders minds not to tip! Also a lot of riders don't have cash with them.

The next time Uber asks you to rate them put something like this in the comments section:

I love driving for Uber, but you get an 8 instead of a10 because you don't offer a tipping option for riders. When I go above and beyond my riders say they want to tip me, but they can't and that's pretty sad! Please Uber give a cashless option for riders to tip drivers and I guarantee driver retention and rider satisfaction will go up!


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

According to Ashton Kutcher you should get a tip if you deliver a baby while driving for Uber. We also learn the difference of 4.8 and 4.79 is .1 and studies show it is better to get a higher wage than to receive tips. That's why Uber doesn't want passengers to tip because you get paid well.

It's good they don't accept cash for safety reasons. Also, that would be an awkward exchange when you're leaving the vehicle to give the driver cash. If everyone doesn't tip, nobody will feel cheap. Our engineers couldn't add a tipping option to the app because we've copied Lyft with too many other features and we wouldn't get a percentage of that income.

Wait, disregard the cashless experience, and don't worry, it's still the norm not to tip: http://www.denverpost.com/2017/01/11/uber-cash-payments-colorado-springs/


----------



## DaveYanakov (Feb 17, 2017)

Ecofriend66 said:


> It's more Ubers fault for not offering a tipping option and from the very beginning telling Riders that tipping is it against Ubers policy... yes they lightened up on that policy since, but it's too late it's already in riders minds not to tip! Also a lot of riders don't have cash with them.
> 
> The next time Uber asks you to rate them put something like this in the comments section:
> 
> I love driving for Uber, but you get an 8 instead of a10 because you don't offer a tipping option for riders. When I go above and beyond my riders say they want to tip me, but they can't and that's pretty sad! Please Uber give a cashless option for riders to tip drivers and I guarantee driver retention and rider satisfaction will go up!


I have a cashless option for tips driving for Uber. Square takes 2.75% but has increased tipping from $37 in two months to paying for my gas, oil changes and a good chunk of my meals


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a tip box and a sign, it works great!


----------

